# IH's Torque Amplifier



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/ageless-iron/international-harvesters-torque-amplifier-in-1954-sparked-a-revolution


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Dads 560 sits here in the shed not running TA was a great feature just not my ideal farm tractor.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have a Oliver 770 with a TA, I think Oliver called it a power booster though, nice tractor if that's all you have. Our Oliver 1600 also has a similar thing, Oliver called that a Hydra Power. If it ever takes a dump the 2 speed will be replaced with a three speed Hydraul Shift out of a 1655 if I can find one, three speeds are so much better than two. Or another way to look at it, I've never had a need for 6 reverses but 18 forward speeds sure beats only 12, of course, 12 sure beats the snot out of the only 8 our JD has.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I had an IH 966 with TA. Worked great until it went out. When TA-Low died, it would freewheel going downhill. Amplified being scared by much more than 1.482!

Ralph


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

The TA was a great selling point for IH. I will say that article is a tad misleading, as IH was not the first manufacturer with a rotary combine. New Holland TR70 came out in '75, although it was a twin rotor versus single rotor. Allis Chalmers had a patent from 1944-45 for a 5 speed mechanical power shift transmission, designed by engineer Igor Kamlukin, but never went into production as the cost made the tractor unaffordable for most producers.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The TR70 came out in 1975. That's about all it did in 1975 they didn't do much combining


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I think Whites 9700 came out the year after the IH, course the White had enough capacity to run the IH thru it. Weren't bad combines, just short on power as the 640 Perkins wasn't enough, the few people who tried turning the 640's up either chucked their guts or had serious overheating problems.

Some guy over on the combine forums still runs those beasts, has a real monster, replaced the Perkins with a 903 Cummins.


----------

